# Illusion Audio C12 vs C12XL



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I just had Don Amann and Eric install the C12 and I can honestly say it's bad A. Of course the pathetic part of me has been lured by the lustful tauntings of those of you who own the 12XL. With that in mind, I have to give in to the darkside lol and pick one of these up. Hopefully and I do mean hopefully this addiction of mine wears off quickly. My C12 will be up for sale soon gents.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> I just had Don Amann and Eric install the C12 and I can honestly say it's bad A. Of course the pathetic part of me has been lured by the lustful tauntings of those of you who own the 12XL. With that in mind, I have to give in to the darkside lol and pick one of these up. Hopefully and I do mean hopefully this addiction of mine wears off quickly. My C12 will be up for sale soon gents.


Better pick up 2 XL's just to be on the safe side


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, ummmm no as one is more then enough according to my boss (wifey ). As we all know the boss knows best.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

What's wrong with two?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol...


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

You'll be one of the few who's had both...I hope you'll update on the differences.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ratts as this was one of those times where I was hoping not to be the first lol.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a buddy who actually will have both. He has a C12XL in his ride and picked up a C12 recently for the wife (not in hand yet, but in the mail). He asked me to help "evaluate" the difference...he had to really twist my arm  lol.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I think I know the "buddy" you are referring to. I'm really hoping to demo his system next time I am out his way. Or maybe at the SIS GTG. In the mean time, I'm watching for Coppertone's thoughts. (I have heard both in pretty close succession.)


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I think I know the "buddy" you are referring to. I'm really hoping to demo his system next time I am out his way. Or maybe at the SIS GTG. In the mean time, I'm watching for Coppertone's thoughts. (I have heard both in pretty close succession.)


He will have it in two different vehicles though, so to me, not a good test if one is to A/B that way. Perhaps in the same car, back to back in the same enclosure and the same power level...

I'm not a sub connoisseur by any stretch of the imagination. Went from a single 10 to a pair of C12XLs and called it a day.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

papasin said:


> He will have it in two different vehicles though, so to me, not a good test if one is to A/B that way. Perhaps in the same car, back to back in the same enclosure and the same power level...


True that. 

IDMAX in my '99 Galant = Extraordinary.
IDMAX in my '07 Accord = Above average. 

Still should be fun and interesting tho!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

papasin said:


> He will have it in two different vehicles though, so to me, not a good test if one is to A/B that way. Perhaps in the same car, back to back in the same enclosure and the same power level...


Oh, I absolutely agree. I wouldn't really consider it an A/B comparison. Just another chance to hear some great drivers. Though I really don't think the C12 and C12XL are two subwoofers that really need to be A/B compared. Two completely different subwoofer designs with different intended applications. 




papasin said:


> I'm not a sub connoisseur by any stretch of the imagination. Went from a single 10 to a pair of C12XLs and called it a day.


Anybody who couldn't "call it a day" with a pair of C12XLs might need to get their head examined.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Anybody who couldn't "call it a day" with a pair of C12XLs might need to get their head examined.


I've seen crazier...we're all guilty of it at one point or another.


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but I am also curious on the difference between the C12 vs. C12 XL - Sound Quality, DB, Lower Frequency Extension?


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

All I know, is that the 12xl is the best sub I have ever heard.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree. I've been searching for the perfect sub for 2 decades. I stopped hunting the day I put my C12XL in.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

My experience too.


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

any direct comparison and reviews between the two... C12 and C12 XL ?


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

UNBROKEN said:


> I agree. I've been searching for the perfect sub for 2 decades. I stopped hunting the day I put my C12XL in.



I want to hear your system and see the install in person


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

"that boy asad" said:


> any direct comparison and reviews between the two... C12 and C12 XL ?


I've heard both, pretty much back to back at the first SiS get together. I think both are excellent subwoofers, but the XL is by far the superior subwoofer. The "standard" C12 is great in its own regard and performs better than pretty much every other shallow mount sub I have heard. (Though I haven't heard the BM MkIV yet and would really like to.) I'd also say the C12 is also better than many non-shallow subs out there. 

Price and install are aspects you definitely have to take into consideration though. With my install, I would have loved to have chosen a C12XL, but I didn't have the budget for it. I chose the Black 12 over the C12 because I didn't have a depth limitation requiring something as shallow of the C12.


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

rton20s said:


> I've heard both, pretty much back to back at the first SiS get together. I think both are excellent subwoofers, but the XL is by far the superior subwoofer. The "standard" C12 is great in its own regard and performs better than pretty much every other shallow mount sub I have heard. (Though I haven't heard the BM MkIV yet and would really like to.) I'd also say the C12 is also better than many non-shallow subs out there.
> 
> Price and install are aspects you definitely have to take into consideration though. With my install, I would have loved to have chosen a C12XL, but I didn't have the budget for it. I chose the Black 12 over the C12 because I didn't have a depth limitation requiring something as shallow of the C12.


How much more was the C12 XL different then the C12, in what aspect? Loudness, Clarity, Low Extension, etc... 

It would be a nice to see a comparison between the C12 and SI BM MkIV


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

It has been quite a while, but both subwoofers were very clear and clean. I would definitely say the C12XL definitely got louder and lower the the C12. 

I'd really like to compare the BM MkIV to the C12 as well.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Double posted.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

What is the MSRP difference between the two?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

C12xl is 999.99 and c12 is 699.99 or something close in these lines.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> C12xl is 999.99 and c12 is 699.99 or something close in these lines.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Ah, so they're BOTH out of my price range 

I would upgrade my front stage to Illusion before I would worry about changing out my subs anyway. For some reason it doesn't seem as outrageous to pay $700 for a pair of point sources than it does a subwoofer :shrug:


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> C12xl is 999.99 and c12 is 699.99 or something close in these lines.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk



Correction... $849 retail for the C12


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have had both - C12 and the SI mk IV BM.....I'll comment when I have more time later today. ?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

rton20s said:


> I've heard both, pretty much back to back at the first SiS get together. I think both are excellent subwoofers, but the XL is by far the superior subwoofer. The "standard" C12 is great in its own regard and performs better than pretty much every other shallow mount sub I have heard. (Though I haven't heard the BM MkIV yet and would really like to.) I'd also say the C12 is also better than many non-shallow subs out there.
> 
> Price and install are aspects you definitely have to take into consideration though. With my install, I would have loved to have chosen a C12XL, but I didn't have the budget for it. I chose the Black 12 over the C12 because I didn't have a depth limitation requiring something as shallow of the C12.





rton20s said:


> It has been quite a while, but both subwoofers were very clear and clean. I would definitely say the C12XL definitely got louder and lower the the C12.
> 
> I'd really like to compare the BM MkIV to the C12 as well.


I know this is a C12 vs C12XL thread, but a couple guys mentioned the BM.

I really liked the C12 - excellent build quality, looks, and sound. I did a 'review' of it on DIYMA, and I had it in my BRZ. It was in a really good box and powered by my Mos 200.4 wired at 4ohm. It did a lot of things very well, and I could have been very happy with it as a replacement for my JL 10 TW3 that was (at the time) 'permanently' connected in the footwell. 

Unfortunately, I haven't heard the XL version, but from several of my buds that have them, it would very much seem like it is 'end game' material. I agree completely that it is hard to compare subs unless they are really A/B in the same car, same equipment, same tune. I kick myself now....I could have done that with the JL 10" and the C12.......the C12 was gone by the time I got the SI BM.....but if it had not been, I could have used a power supply, spare amp, iPod to play the same track and get close to A/B. 

Anyway, after the C12 was gone, I was auditioning the SI mkIV BM.......and absolutely fell in love with the sound. For me....That was end game! The BM, mounted in an amazing enclosure in my footwell did it / does it for me. It has volume, speed, deep bass, very clean distortion free sound (part of the XBL2 engineering). This is a shallow depth sub that certainly sounds like a full size sub. I have it in a 0.5 cu ft box with a lot of power, and I had a friend play a demo track in my system.....he exclaimed that he had not heard many full size subs cleanly, strongly play some of the lower tones. 

papasin has heard it in my car, but it was on a wonky tune. I think he would enjoy the sub quite a bit more if he heard it on this tune. I wish I could make it out to Cali to compare.......would be fun to set similar xovers on Linda's and my car to compare / contrast the C12XL and the BM.  I don't think any of this will help you guys, but I thought I would throw my 0.4 cents in


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you for the update and your thoughts 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

